# how do YOU use shu uemura cleansing oils



## kimmae17 (Apr 29, 2008)

do you cleanse after rinsing them off or not???  for some reason i cant get past the idea of putting oil on my face and just rinsing it, and not washing after.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 29, 2008)

one pump into your palm. massage directly onto dry skin with your foundation, sunblock and all that on. it will dissolve the makeup. wet your palms go back to massaging your skin. the oil will emulsify. then rinse. it shouldn't leave an oily feeling actually. 

I personally think that cleansing oil gets out makeup the best.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2008)

I had the same (almost icky) thoughts about using oil on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, it really does work. I just use a very warm washcloth or micro fiber cloth to wipe off after massaging the oil in for about 10 - 15 min.

Here a very informative thread on it (hopefully the link works)

http://specktra.net/f177/has-anyone-...-method-93144/


----------



## Janice (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_one pump into your palm. massage directly onto dry skin with your foundation, sunblock and all that on. it will dissolve the makeup. wet your palms go back to massaging your skin. the oil will emulsify. then rinse._

 
This is exactly how I use mine.


----------



## cindylicious (May 6, 2008)

3-4 pumps oil onto your palm, then massage onto your face evently including eyelid. Put your hand thru running tap water, wash your hand first then when your hand is wet, massage again your face, the oil should be emulsify and turn into white color liquid. Dont rinse your face first, wash your hand again with water, massage again and repeat the steps for 2-3 times. After repeating the steps for 2-3 times, the white color liquid should turn to clear and now you can rinse your face throughoughly. voila, wipe clean face with clean towel and you're done! No need to wash your face again with normal cleanser. This is the proper cleaning steps taught by the Shu Uemura makeup artist, by following the above steps, then your face shouldnt be oily after cleansing. have a try!


----------



## MissCreoula (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindylicious* 

 
_3-4 pumps oil onto your palm, then massage onto your face evently including eyelid. Put your hand thru running tap water, wash your hand first then when your hand is wet, massage again your face, the oil should be emulsify and turn into white color liquid. Dont rinse your face first, wash your hand again with water, massage again and repeat the steps for 2-3 times. After repeating the steps for 2-3 times, the white color liquid should turn to clear and now you can rinse your face throughoughly. voila, wipe clean face with clean towel and you're done! No need to wash your face again with normal cleanser. This is the proper cleaning steps taught by the Shu Uemura makeup artist, by following the above steps, then your face shouldnt be oily after cleansing. have a try!_

 
Yup that how I do it! Sometimes I use a cloth as mentioned above to get rid of dry skin & when other times I use FANCL washing liquid as an extra rinse. However, find what works for you because sometimes for me the cleansing oil on its own is enough.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (May 31, 2008)

The cleansing oil for me on its own is quite enough. It dissolves everything! And then emulsifies and washes off beautifully. Just remember to not rinse straight after you massage the oil into your face. Use the wet hand a little then keep massaging technique others have outlined- that's the real emulsifying part! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And nope- the oil just doesn't stay on your face.


----------



## ame (Jun 27, 2008)

2 pumps for me, mostly goes on around my eyes then on the face, then I count to 30 and then I start adding water. When I get it all rinsed I wash 2 times with Dove Sensitive Bar Soap and then my microdermabrasion scrubby.

If I don't wash with a foaming cleanser afterwards I get monster zits but its one of the only things that will take off my wp makeup.


----------



## tlc7788 (Jul 30, 2008)

i always double clean after use shu cleansing oil, i will use cetaphill for second cleanse.


----------



## emily_009 (Aug 12, 2008)

shu cleansing oil is great. I use in daily basis.


----------



## fantasyar (Aug 12, 2008)

I do wash with Clinique's mild liquid soap after adding 3 times water and rinse all the oil off


----------



## bernabeu (Feb 11, 2009)

I am planning to buy this product, but I have acne prone skin. Do you think that it triggers acne?


----------



## jh4200 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's helped my acne since my makeup is washed off better.


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindylicious* 

 
_3-4 pumps oil onto your palm, then massage onto your face evently including eyelid. Put your hand thru running tap water, wash your hand first then when your hand is wet, massage again your face, the oil should be emulsify and turn into white color liquid. Dont rinse your face first, wash your hand again with water, massage again and repeat the steps for 2-3 times. After repeating the steps for 2-3 times, the white color liquid should turn to clear and now you can rinse your face throughoughly. voila, wipe clean face with clean towel and you're done! No need to wash your face again with normal cleanser. This is the proper cleaning steps taught by the Shu Uemura makeup artist, by following the above steps, then your face shouldnt be oily after cleansing. have a try!_

 

That's exactly what I do and it works AMAZINGLY
it makes my skin soo soft afterwards and leaves it looking light and healthy.
no oily feeling whatsoever
I love it so much





and when I had oily skin, it didn't make it worse, it actually balanced it out


----------



## LoveStoned (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindylicious* 

 
_3-4 pumps oil onto your palm, then massage onto your face evently including eyelid. Put your hand thru running tap water, wash your hand first then when your hand is wet, massage again your face, the oil should be emulsify and turn into white color liquid. Dont rinse your face first, wash your hand again with water, massage again and repeat the steps for 2-3 times. After repeating the steps for 2-3 times, the white color liquid should turn to clear and now you can rinse your face throughoughly. voila, wipe clean face with clean towel and you're done! No need to wash your face again with normal cleanser. This is the proper cleaning steps taught by the Shu Uemura makeup artist, by following the above steps, then your face shouldnt be oily after cleansing. have a try!_

 
that's exactly what i do also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i absolutely love cleansing oils, and shu uemura is definitely one of the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i usually follow it with micellaire water, just to make sure that all makeup is gone, but my cotton pad is always left clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i must admit, though, that shu uemura is a bit pricey, so now i'm using kanebo kracie oil, which is 3 times cheaper and is actually not so bad compared to shu uemura


----------



## Skura (Nov 5, 2009)

Shu is my HG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dear friend recommended me and since then I can't use anything else.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_do you cleanse after rinsing them off or not???  for some reason i cant get past the idea of putting oil on my face and just rinsing it, and not washing after._

 
Sometimes I used washing gel after - when I have a lots of make-up and when I wasn't massage oil right (cause I was tired or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

But usually not - if you massage oil properly it remove all traces of make-up.

A your face after it is not oily but is soft and really clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






@cindylicious

I do the same - but sometimes I don't have time or I'm too tired to massage it 3 times - so I skip it and help myself with cleansing gel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everybody has to try this - and who tried it will love it forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (what a pathetic sentence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

